# Big Game in Kroatien



## Queequeg (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Leutz,


Anfang August geht's für 2 Wochen mit der Familie nach Kroatien.
Das soll auch mehr oder weniger ein lockerer Urlaub werden mit ein wenig tauchen, relaxen usw., nehme von daher auch nicht großartig Angelgerät mit. Nun ist es aber, so dass das Trolling auf Thun & Co. in den letzten Jahren dort mehr und mehr ins Gerede gekommen ist. Gerade die Standorte Vodice und Murter (von denen wir es nicht weit haben) sollen da sehr weit vorne sein. Mein Sohn und ich spielen mit dem Gedanken da mal eine Ausfahrt mit einem Anbieter vor Ort zu machen. Dazu wüssten wir natürlich gerne wie die Chancen auf Erfolg so stehen, beziehungsweise ob sich so eine Tour überhaupt lohnt. Hat da eventuell jemand von Euch schon mal in dieser Region Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich selbst habe in Sachen Big-Game nur theoretisches Wissen drauf und würde da gerne mal reinschnuppern. Es müssen nicht mit aller Gewalt Thune sein, andere (Game) Fischarten, welche auch immer, wären natürlich auch o.k.


----------



## Tim-Elpatron (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Hallo ich kann dir da sehr gut weiter helfen 
Ich arbeite seit jahren dort unten auf dem charter boot von georg blänich der el patron. Unser Boot liegt auf der insel murter in dem ort Jezera (hochburg des Big Game). Erstmal muss ich dich koriegiren wir trollen da unten nicht auf thune sondern füttern sie an. 
Die chancen im August sind eig sehr gut die fische sind in der regel größer ab 100kg aber sind nicht so viel da wie im september und oktober aber man hat sehr gute erfolgs chancen.
Der Charter Preis der el patron liegt bei 480€ wir fahren in der zeit meistens mittags raus und fischen dann bis in die nacht rein. 
Allerdings muss ich meinen Captain fragen ob in der zeit noch was frei ist 
Bei Fragen: TA@Albeck-Zehden.de
MFG Tim


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Moin
ich war letztes Jahr im August mit Toni und der Shark draussen  leider war sein Echolot hin, den ganzen Tag ist der mit uns rumgedriftet und leider haben wir nichts gefangen, aber dieses Jahr gehts wieder richtung Murter #6 
Der sagte auch das es etwas später im Jahr noch besser wird.

Ich wär' auch gerne mit euch gefahren, aber ihr wart natürlich ausgebucht  |evil:  


Gruß Chris


----------



## J.D. (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Da ich schon ca 10 Jahre in Kroatien mit meinem Boot SHY fische ist meine Langzeiterfahrung das in der Zeit Juli August weniger Fische aber meistens mit guten Gewichten bis 150 kg gefangen werden ca 1-2 Fische pro Woche pro Boot.Ab September sind dann kleinere Fische da aber meistens
in guten Stückzahlen da, ca 0,5 bis 1  Thun pro Tag im Durchschnitt
mit Gewichten 25 -60 kg.
Als Beifang werden Blauhaie , Dorados und vereinzelt auch Schwertfische gefangen.
Bin vom 25 Juli bis 9 August in Jezera.

J.D.Haselhorst


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Moin J.D.
diese SHY #c  ...

http://img55.*ih.us/img55/6154/mftgoesadria005nl5.jpg

..schönes Boot #6

ich wollte im August auch nach Kroatien, wäre es möglich mal mit zu fahren  selbstverständlich gegen Bezahlung, nur leider weiß ich noch nicht wann genau wir unten sind.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Ich würde am liebsten jetzt schon runter.... :l

http://img523.*ih.us/img523/2196/mftgoesadria010fg1.jpg

http://img523.*ih.us/img523/4794/mftgoesadria015vv3.jpg

http://img523.*ih.us/img523/2568/mftgoesadria029rv8.jpg

http://img377.*ih.us/img377/1397/mftgoesadria039au0.jpg

...geht euch bestimmt nicht wirklich anders  aber ich versuchs morgen erstmal auf Mini-Thune in der Nordsee


----------



## Tim-Elpatron (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

jaja die gute shy  einfach nur ein traum boot. es ist mir immer wieder eine ehre auf diesem boot zu sein ^^ 
in 9 tagen geht es los !!!!!!!!!!
3 Monate Kroatien ich komme


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Moin Tim 
na die El_Patron ist aber auch ein nettes Boot #6 
Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß und euch gut Fisch, falls ich nach Jezera komme meld' ich mich mal bei Dir 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Tim-Elpatron (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

ja das stimmt auch kein schlechtes #6 und sehr erfolgreich ^^
in 5 tagen gehts los 
wer ist den noch so da?


----------



## Queequeg (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Vielen Dank erst einmal, habe da erst einmal die nötigen Informationen für die grobe Marschrichtung. Wir werden dann wohl vor Ort entscheiden.


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*



Queequeg schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erst einmal, habe da erst einmal die nötigen Informationen für die grobe Marschrichtung. Wir werden dann wohl vor Ort entscheiden.


 
sry das ich hier einfach so "reingespamt" habe, aber tu Dir das mal an, fahr nach Jezera/Murter. Du wirst es nicht bereuen #6 Kroatien ist eh schon so ein geniales Land, aber das Topt das ganze noch 

Viel Spaß und tight lines
Chris


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

ich komm gerade von kroatien.habe eine woche mit dem segelboot durchgeschleppt.eine große rute für thun und co. und mit einer kleineren für alles was so kleineres beissen kann.
200 seemeilen quer durch die kroatische gewässer.auch vor den kornaten.
gefangen hab ich leider nichts ordentliches.
eine bastardmakrele beim schleppen mit der kleinen rute.
beim grundfischen konnte ich einen aal fangen und ein petermännchen, welches mich natürlich in den finger stach.mit dem feuerzeug konnt ich mir das gift wegbrennen.zum glück nichts arges passiert...einen tag pochen vom finger bis in den oberarm am anfang brannte es ziemlich unangenehm.

generell bin ich der meinung das einfach wenig gute fische vorhanden sind.das meiste leer gefischt.
beim grundfischen kann man ganz gut kleinere speisefische fangen,aber die thune, schwertfische, goldkopfmakrele usw. beim schleppen ist einfach großes glück.
das sagen auch dort die berufsfischer...die die halt nicht mit touristen rausfahren um mit ihnen geld verdienen zu müssen.
eventuell klappt es bei mir ja beim nächsten mal:m
lg rob


----------



## J.D. (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Hallo Rob

Das Schleppen in der Adria war noch nie sehr erfolgreich,ich fische dor seit vielen Jahren und hatte immer bessere Erfolge
beim Driftfischen. Die wirkliche Hauptsaison beginnt erst ab 
Mitte Juli. Wir haben im letzten Jahr auf unserem Boot bei
ca 30 Angeltagen ca 25 Bluefins gefangen. 
Das Schleppen bringt nur Erfolg wenn Albacores oder Little Thunnys da sind ,allerdings sollte die Schleppgeschwindigkeit
7-8 Knoten betragen.ImJuli sind diese beiden Arten aber nicht in den Kroatischen Gewässern.

J.D.Haselhorst


----------



## rob (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

servus j.d.!
danke dir für deine interessant antwort!
unsere geschindigkeit beim schleppen betrug in etwa 3-8 knoten.wobei ich ab 5 knoten die kleinere rute mit rappala und makrelenfliegen rausnahm.zu viel druck,läuft nicht mehr richtig.
die große rute war eigentlich immer im wasser.ab 8 knoten oder bei manöversegeln, bzw. einen tag hatten wir ordentlichen yugo mit bis zu 45 knoten wind und seegang wie im nordmeer, nahm ich sie aus dem wasser.
leider hatte ich auch nicht den optimalen schleppköder.bestellung der lures kam bei mir nicht an.so musste ich mit gummifischen mit 150 g bleikopf schleppen.die liefen bei hoher geschwindigkeit noch gut und wurden nicht wie alle anderen großen köder von mir aus dem wasser gedrückt.der gummifisch lief genau unter der wasseroberfläche, mit der polbrille konnt ich ihn gut sehen.einmal fehlte mir nach einem ruck der ganze schanz vom gummifisch.genau hinter dem 2 großen haken wurde er druchgetrennt.
beim driften fischt ihr wahrscheinlich mit naturköder?
macht ihr das bei der 200 meter kante vor den kornaten oder generell einfach irgendwo im meer draussen?
vielleicht können wir mal die segel und den motor weglassen und eine drift mit dem schiff versuchen.
würd sehr gern mal einen thun oder der gleichen fangen.
landschaftlich war es ein traum und die leute sind auch mehr als nett.
kroatien daumen hoch:m
lg rob


----------



## J.D. (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Hi Rob

Beim Driftfischen wird mit Naturködern angefüttert ca 30 -60 kg pro Tag je nacht Wind und Drift.Als Köder wird dann natürlich auch eine Sardiene oder Makrele eingesetzt.
Je nach Jahreszeit und Futterfischaufkommen wird im Bereich 100 -240 Meter gefischt aber teilweise auch bis zu 25 Meilen Offshore.
Beim Schleppen würde ich zu Daisychains ,Spreaderbars als beste Alternative zum Driften raten.

J.D.Haselhorst


----------



## Queequeg (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> sry das ich hier einfach so "reingespamt" habe, aber tu Dir das mal an, fahr nach Jezera/Murter. Du wirst es nicht bereuen #6 Kroatien ist eh schon so ein geniales Land, aber das Topt das ganze noch
> 
> Viel Spaß und tight lines
> Chris



Kein Problem, das macht mich nur noch heisser|supergri. Denke mal nach Jezera oder Vodice werden wir mal einen Abstecher wagen.

@J.D

Deinen Austauch mit rob habe ich mit großem Interesse verfolgt und mein Appetit auf den Bluefin hat dabei nicht gerade nachgelassen. Ich bin selber Trollingfischer, wenn auch im kleineren Maßstab. Auf Lachs und Mefo fische ich in der südl./zentralen Ostsee. Als Vombigamekeineahnunghaber möchte ich mir folgende unqualifizierten Fragen erlauben. 1. Warum funktioniert das Trolling auf der Adria nicht so gut? Ist das Wasser zu klar? 2. Wie genau funktioniert denn das Driftfischen und in welcher Tiefe werden die Sardinen angeboten? Scheint dort ja doch die gängige Methode zu sein! Ein guter Link würde mir da schon voll reichen.


----------



## J.D. (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

An Queequeg

Am besten rufst du mich an oder gibst mir deine Nummer dann kann ich dir alles erklären was du wissen musst.
0542394490

Gruß
Jörg-Dieter Haselhorst


----------



## Tortugaf (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Das ist jetzt aber Schade,das die Unterhaltung u.die Antworten auf die Fragen ins Telephonnetz verschoben wurde.Hätte das, auch gerne gewusst. G.tortugaf :m


----------



## Queequeg (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber Schade,das die Unterhaltung u.die Antwort auf die Fragen ins Telephonnetz verschoben wurde.Hätte das auch gerne gewusst. G.tortugaf :m


 
Noooooch habe ich nicht angerufen. Denke aber, dass das Thema in 3 Sätzen nicht abgefrühstückt werden kann und deswegen komme ich wohl auf das nette Angebot von Jörg-Dieter zurück und rufe ihn die Tage an.


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Nabend
ich kann ja mal klein Anfangen ...

Beim Driftfischen wird eine Sardine am Einzelhaken hinterm Boot ausgelegt und ab und an mal mit ein bis 3 kleingeschnitenen Sardinen "angefüttert" so legt man eine Spur ,die vom Zielfisch verfolgt und im Idealfall mit dem Biss auf die Sardine am Einzelhaken und einem genialen Drill endet  

@J.D. oder Tim
warum wird da eigentlich ein Ballon in die Schnur gehängt, als Bissanzeiger? oder um ihn auf Distanz zu bekommen?

Gruß Chris


----------



## rob (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

in welcher tiefe läuft das ganze system?
wird da ein blei mit eingehängt.wie sieht die montage genau aus....fragen über fragen:q
lg rob


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*



rob schrieb:


> in welcher tiefe läuft das ganze system?
> wird da ein blei mit eingehängt.wie sieht die montage genau aus....fragen über fragen:q
> lg rob


 
Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, in welcher Tiefe das ganze lief, aber da werden auf jeden Fall mehrere in verschiedenen Tiefen ausgelegt, So das sie in der Futterspur hängen. 
...ohne Bebleiung einfach nur die Sardine am großen Einzelhaken

..es gibt in diesem Sinn keine Montage, ich weiß nicht ob da ein Vorfach zum Einsatz kam, aber ansonsten Haken dran und raus damit.

hab leider nichts zum Thema, aber....
http://img329.*ih.us/img329/2276/mftgoesadria017yp5.jpg


----------



## Tortugaf (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Danke das es jetzt wieder,etwas erhellender weiter geht,man möchte ja nicht als ausdauernder Leser,dumm sterben.Ich finde es gut u.freundtschaftlich wenn diejenigen mit einem grossen Erfahrungsschatz, den Normalsterblichen einen informativen Einblick gewähren.Danke an diejenigen u.alle anderen #6 G.Tortugaf


----------



## OtzeMachEd (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Hallo,
ich will gerne mal etwas zur Technik erklären.
Es wird ca. 15-20 Seemeilen vor Murter vom driftendem Boot gefischt und nicht geschleppt! Je nach Windstärke und Drift wird ein Driftanker eingesetzt, damit das Boot nicht zu schnell treibt (driftet). Trolling hat sich in der Adria nicht durchgesetzt. Vieleicht aber auch nur weil die Driftangelei perfektioniert wurde und das Trolling auf Tuna noch nicht! Sollte man die nicht noch mal was versuchen?
Es wird in der Regel mit 50 - 80 lbs Ausrüstung gefischt, dass heißt schwere kurze Bootsruten mit entsprechenden Multirollen. Die Tiagra Serie von Shimano mit Schiebebremse hat sich absolut durchgesetzt! Bei den Ruten gibt es verschiedene Gute, siehe z.B. www.meltontackle.com
Gefischt wird oft mit 3 Ruten in verschiedenen Tiefen. Eine so auf 30, eine auf 60 Meter und die Dritte frei ohne feste Höhe. Man fischt mit einer Sardine am Einzelhaken, 120 - 150 Lbs Fluoro Carbon Vorfach, entsprechend schweres Blei von 150 - 300 Gr.! Der Luftballon von dem hier schon die Rede war wird einfach mit einem Gummiband in die Schur gebunden und hält den Köder auf entsprechender Höhe, er ersetzt die Pose! 
Damit die Blauflossenthune die Fährte aufnehmen wird mit zerkleinerten oder ganzen Sardinen angefüttert. Ganz wichtig, ständig! Das heißt alle 5-8 Meter Drift wird entsprechend "angefüttert".
In der Adria wird in der Regel im stehen (Stand Up) gefischt, dazu braucht man einen Harnes und einen Big Game Kampfgurt. So hat die Rute Halt und man kann den Thun entsprechend ausdauernd drillen. Anschließend, je nach Größe des Tuna, 20 min bis mehrere Stunden drillen bis die Arme, der Rücken und die Beine schmerzen! 
@ Tim: Ich bin ab 29. August für 2 Wochen da!
@ Jörg-Dieter: ich freue mich dich wiederzusehen, so einem "alten Hasen" zuzuhören macht immer Spaß und man lernt viel dazu!

Tight lines, Heiko​


----------



## heiko666666 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

hallo#h
hatt in kroatien nimand einen downrigger ist der zu überflüssig ?!würde er sich lohnen?


----------



## heiko666666 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

hallo nochmals...
vergesst die frage:q
hab 2 neue....rein aus intresse....
1.wieviel schnur sollte man durchschnittlich und von welcher stärke haben um sagen wir mal einen 100kg thun auszu drillen?
2.wenn man ein top shot hat und dann das recht dicke,steife mono endstück an einen wirbel ranmachen soll,wie macht man dass?mit klemmhülsen wie beim vorfach oder gibts da ein knoten....?
vielen dank heiko


----------



## rauber83 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*



heiko666666 schrieb:


> hallo nochmals...
> vergesst die frage:q
> hab 2 neue....rein aus intresse....
> 1.wieviel schnur sollte man durchschnittlich und von welcher stärke haben um sagen wir mal einen 100kg thun auszu drillen?
> ...


 
das kommt auf dein koennen, die wassertiefe und das vorhandensein von hindernissen an. zudem kommt das koennen des kapitäns dazu. also ich fisch 50w rollen mit 130 lbs braid und 80lbs topshot. ich crimpe den wirbel an das windon.


----------



## heiko666666 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

wieviel passt so auf ne 50w drauf wenn man`s so macht wie du?
gruss heiko


----------



## spy (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

800 - 1000 m


----------



## rauber83 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*



spy schrieb:


> 800 - 1000 m


en
haha danke fuer die antwort. schau dir doch einfach den katalog an.... da steht alles. ist doch kein geheimnis. 
deine fragen sind schon langsam lächerlich. eigeninitiative gehoert auch dazu....


----------



## spy (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Gehört es eigentlich zum guten Ton, dass Neulinge wie Heiko666666 von Leuten wie Rauber83 und Zandermouse so rasiert werden.

Es ist, glaube ich das Recht eines jeden Neulings auch unverständliche Fragen stellen zu dürfen.

Heiko, nicht unterkriegen lassen.


----------



## heiko666666 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

ich denk nicht dran!


----------



## Dart (3. September 2009)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

Hier ist ein recht neuer Bericht zum Thema, den ich im Web gefunden habe.
Interessant und informativ wie ich finde, evt. hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen bei der Planung.
http://www.mein-fang.de/berichte/Hochseeangeln_in_Kroatien_auf_Thunfisch.html
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## rob (3. September 2009)

*AW: Big Game in Kroatien*

super bericht!
danke dart!

lg rob


----------

